# Yesterday At the Grocery Store



## Been There (Dec 21, 2022)

I needed to get a few things for my Christmas dinner and then while shopping, I decided that I was going to again volunteer to work at the local soup kitchen helping to feed the homeless and other people that can't afford to buy food for a Christmas dinner. When we are done serving everyone that comes in, the volunteers get to eat. What else do I have to do. My niece invited me to her house, but she lives in San Jose and I wasn't in a mood for traveling. Besides, she invites like 10 of her friends to the dinner. Nice people, but we have very little in common to talk about. 

While walking through the produce section, a lady walked up to me and excused herself and asked if I knew how to tell a ripe cantaloupe from one that isn't. I told her how I do it and did it for her. While I was testing the lope, she started talking about all the work she had to do to get ready to serve her meal and "to just imagine, I have to eat alone." I took that as a hint and told her that was a shame to be alone on Christmas Day, but try to make the best of it. I knew she was baiting me, but I didn't bite on the hook. This has happened to me before and I did take the bait once and told myself "no more grocery store dates." 

She seemed very nice, but just a bit off. Maybe she was going to be alone for the first time at Christmas or some other reason that I didn't pick up on, but I'm not feeling any guilt for not biting. Should I have asked her to my place for dinner or taken a pass like I did? These things bother me and I always end up feeling some remorse for not taking other people's emotions into consideration. Looking back now, I think maybe I should have taken the bait, but I am conflicted about doing this. I always worry about being set up.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 21, 2022)

No, you did the right thing.  At least she did not run up with her cart, break your leg and take you home for a new version of a movie.  She could have called it "Christmas Misery" LOL


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2022)

Maybe not a good idea to invite a stranger into your home Been There but perhaps you could’ve suggested she come along to help at the Soup Kitchen ? That way she would not be spending Christmas alone, and you would get to know each other a little more

Well done for volunteering and a Happy Christmas !


----------



## terry123 (Dec 22, 2022)

Wren said:


> Maybe not a good idea to invite a stranger into your home Been There but perhaps you could’ve suggested she come along to help at the Soup Kitchen ? That way she would not be spending Christmas alone, and you would get to know each other a little more
> 
> Well done for volunteering and a Happy Christmas !


I agree.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 22, 2022)

Hey...I've been watching Criminal Minds.  Definitely wouldn't have invited her to my home. You did the right thing. And why did she have to do all this preparation to "serve her meal" if she was going to be alone at Christmas? Something doesn't add up. It's nice of you to volunteer to help serve those in need during Christmas.


----------



## Lara (Dec 22, 2022)

Been There said:


> .....she started talking about all the work she had to do to get ready to serve her meal and "to just imagine, I have to eat alone." I took that as a hint and told her that was a shame to be alone on Christmas Day, but try to make the best of it.* I knew she was baiting me,* but I didn't bite on the hook. This has happened to me before and I did take the bait once and told myself "no more grocery store dates."...*She seemed very nice, but just a bit off*...Should I have asked her to my place for dinner or taken a pass like I did?...Looking back now, I think maybe I should have taken the bait, but I am conflicted about doing this.* I* *always worry about being set up.*


Trust your instincts as I made bold in your quote...and never look back.
It's maybe okay to invite a stranger to dinner if your entire family is also present and your instincts are positive...but never alone.


----------



## Been There (Dec 22, 2022)

Like I said, she seemed a bit off, but harmless. I have a soft heart for people that seems to be needy. What bothered me most was that she was/is a very attractive woman with a nice shape and took care of herself as far as her hair, makeup and being well-dressed. All totaled, this confused me as to why such a woman would be alone at Christmas. It wasn’t that I was suspicious of anything, but confused would be a better word. I’m not one to intrude into a person’s life, like some men will ask, “Why is a beautiful woman like you all alone at Christmas?” Asking that question can start a long drawn out conversation and is really none of my business having just met her.

I will admit, I was interested and she smelled so nice. I don’t know what perfume or cologne she was wearing, but it was very sensual. Was she setting a trap? I didn’t think so at 3:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2022)

Been There said:


> Like I said, she seemed a bit off, but harmless. I have a soft heart for people that seems to be needy. What bothered me most was that she was/is a very attractive woman with a nice shape and took care of herself as far as her hair, makeup and being well-dressed. All totaled, this confused me as to why such a woman would be alone at Christmas. It wasn’t that I was suspicious of anything, but confused would be a better word. I’m not one to intrude into a person’s life, like some men will ask, “Why is a beautiful woman like you all alone at Christmas?” Asking that question can start a long drawn out conversation and is really none of my business having just met her.
> 
> I will admit, I was interested and she smelled so nice. I don’t know what perfume or cologne she was wearing, but it was very sensual. Was she setting a trap? I didn’t think so at 3:30 in the afternoon.


Perhaps you will meet again.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2022)

Wren said:


> Maybe not a good idea to invite a stranger into your home Been There but perhaps you could’ve suggested she come along to help at the Soup Kitchen ? That way she would not be spending Christmas alone, and you would get to know each other a little more


Well, that saved me some keystrokes


----------



## hearlady (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't feel guilty. You trusted your instincts. That's what we're supposed to do.


----------



## Been There (Dec 22, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Perhaps you will meet again.


Shalimar: I was hoping you could make some sense of this. Do you think she was on the hunt, or what I have heard some women called “a cougar?” Like I said, I was confused. I have been approached before, but not at 3:30 in the afternoon in a grocery store asking me how can I tell if a cantaloupe is ripe. The way she was dressed and her overall appearance, didn’t make her look like a typical grocery shopper.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 22, 2022)

Been There said:


> Shalimar: I was hoping you could make some sense of this. Do you think she was on the hunt, or what I have heard some women called “a cougar?” Like I said, I was confused. I have been approached before, but not at 3:30 in the afternoon in a grocery store asking me how can I tell if a cantaloupe is ripe. The way she was dressed and her overall appearance, didn’t make her look like a typical grocery shopper.


Hmm, BeenThere, I rather doubt it. A woman who presented herself in that fashion is unlikely to have difficulty attracting men. She may have liked your appearance. I suspect you still carry that undefinable air of command. She may have also instinctively felt you were trustworthy, and was

confident enough to open a conversation. Perhaps she is a person of high standards, just as you are. As for typical grocery shoppers, I have found they come in all forms, from scruffy to

immaculate. I think she may have paid you the compliment of being a gentleman, someone she might enjoy having a further conversation with, a cup of coffee..? There are many reasons why she may be alone for Xmas. Most of them innocuous.


----------



## IKE (Dec 22, 2022)

There is absolutely no way in he!! that I would ever invite a stranger in my home for Xmas or any other time for that matter.......watch the news there are some really dangerous sickos out there.


----------



## charry (Dec 22, 2022)

yes . understand how you feel " been there"....wondering ,"  should I , or" should i not ....
then feeling bad about the whole situation..
but i think you did the right thing , so your conscience is clear....
not many would even think twice about your situation, ... ...but if your anything like me , you worry , and will keep worry about it LOL


----------



## Kika (Dec 22, 2022)

Did you happen to notice if she actually bought the cantaloupe?


----------



## katlupe (Dec 22, 2022)

I would not be suspicious because an attractive woman was going to be alone on a holiday. I am sure she has a story like all of us who are going to be alone also. Maybe you will meet her again and can strike up a conversation with her. Then if you like her, a friendship first. But do not feel guilty that you declined this time. Safety first. Get to know anyone before being alone with them.


----------



## Remy (Dec 22, 2022)

You did the right thing. Have no guilt. She will have to find her own way. It can be hard if people are divorced or widowed and are adjusting. You said she seemed a bit odd. I'm not trusting at all so I'm in the no way camp.


----------



## Kika (Dec 22, 2022)

katlupe said:


> Then if you like her, a friendship first. But do not feel guilty that you declined this time. Safety first.* Get to know anyone before being alone with them.*


Especially in your home.  A coffee date in public would be appropriate.  Never let a stranger know where you live, and certainly not bring them inside.  Lots of crazies running around.  And the really crazy ones know how to appear normal.  You might have been targeted.


----------



## Lara (Dec 22, 2022)

Been There said:


> ...she was/is a very attractive woman with a nice shape...I will admit, I was interested and she smelled so nice....perfume or cologne was very sensual.


Umm, maybe maybe she's not the one we should be worried about ...she was just into her cantalopes. haha just teasing you.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 22, 2022)

I asked a man I didn't know for help yesterday in the grocery store to get me a jar of spaghetti sauce off the top shelf. He wasn't a bad looking man to be shopping by himself. Should I also have asked him to come to my house for spaghetti? I am also feeling bad now.


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 22, 2022)

@Judycat . It depends. What did he smell like?


----------



## hearlady (Dec 22, 2022)

I always have to do that because I'm short but different topic.........


----------



## Judycat (Dec 22, 2022)

@NorthernLight. Compared to most of the men doing their shopping alone in Walmart, he looked and smelled pretty clean, he was also well dressed, and seemed thrilled that he could help. I've been mentioning in my prayers lately that I'd like to meet a nice man. Maybe I missed my opportunity.


----------



## Devi (Dec 22, 2022)

Judycat said:


> @NorthernLight. Compared to most of the men doing their shopping alone in Walmart, he looked and smelled pretty clean, he was also well dressed, and seemed thrilled that he could help. I've been mentioning in my prayers lately that I'd like to meet a nice man. Maybe I missed my opportunity.


Well, you did meet one. Maybe your prayers might be more specific ....


----------



## Pepper (Dec 22, 2022)

Kika said:


> Did you happen to notice if she actually bought the cantaloupe?


I think, seriously, you asked a very important question.


----------



## Been There (Dec 22, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> Hmm, BeenThere, I rather doubt it. A woman who presented herself in that fashion is unlikely to have difficulty attracting men. She may have liked your appearance. I suspect you still carry that undefinable air of command. She may have also instinctively felt you were trustworthy, and was
> 
> confident enough to open a conversation. Perhaps she is a person of high standards, just as you are. As for typical grocery shoppers, I have found they come in all forms, from scruffy to
> 
> immaculate. I think she may have paid you the compliment of being a gentleman, someone she might enjoy having a further conversation with, a cup of coffee..? There are many reasons why she may be alone for Xmas. Most of them innocuous.


I shop at the same grocery store whenever I need to restock the pantry. I almost hope that I run into her again. Maybe our next perchance meeting will produce a little more information. I am the curious type, so I do wonder about some questions I have running through my head. The whole thing just kind of has me wanting to learn more, maybe because I thought she was very attractive and I am a sucker for attractive, well kept women. 

It's perplexing to say the least. Not just because she asked me about the cantaloupe, but her way of approaching me and her appearance is still questionable to me. I have had women approach me before, but it was different. They made no bones as to why they were wanting to start a conversation. I had one lady ask me if I was someone famous because I reminded her of someone she saw in a movie or on TV, but couldn't remember who it was. Without thinking, I asked, "Jack Parr?" I said that name because my grandparents always liked him. She answered, "Just how old do you think I am?" I told her I didn't know and in fact, I didn't even know who Jack Parr was. It was just a name that I used to hear a lot. I then said if I insulted her I was sorry and would like to buy her dinner as a token of my forgiveness. We had a nice time, but I knew almost immediately that there wouldn't be a second date.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 23, 2022)

Well, if you not "Looking" for company, then you did the right thing. If you were, then she didn't present herself well enough.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 23, 2022)

Been There said:


> I shop at the same grocery store whenever I need to restock the pantry. I almost hope that I run into her again. Maybe our next perchance meeting will produce a little more information. I am the curious type, so I do wonder about some questions I have running through my head. The whole thing just kind of has me wanting to learn more, maybe because I thought she was very attractive and I am a sucker for attractive, well kept women.
> 
> It's perplexing to say the least. Not just because she asked me about the cantaloupe, but her way of approaching me and her appearance is still questionable to me. I have had women approach me before, but it was different. They made no bones as to why they were wanting to start a conversation. I had one lady ask me if I was someone famous because I reminded her of someone she saw in a movie or on TV, but couldn't remember who it was. Without thinking, I asked, "Jack Parr?" I said that name because my grandparents always liked him. She answered, "Just how old do you think I am?" I told her I didn't know and in fact, I didn't even know who Jack Parr was. It was just a name that I used to hear a lot. I then said if I insulted her I was sorry and would like to buy her dinner as a token of my forgiveness. We had a nice time, but I knew almost immediately that there wouldn't be a second date.


Did it occur to you maybe she just wanted the information about the cantaloupes like she asked?  

I'm not cut out for 'these days' or locations where it seems everybody's suspicious of everybody, everyone has some kind of ulterior motive, etc.,  and supposed to second-guess everything everyone says or does, etc.  It's damned depressing.


----------



## Been There (Dec 24, 2022)

Sometimes we say things without thinking first. When someone walks up to you and asks out of the blue, “do you know how to tell if a cantaloupe is ripe?”, it just caught me off guard and my mind was elsewhere. I told her I was always taught to smell the stem and if it smells like a ripe cantaloupe, it probably is. Usually, that has worked out for me.

Then I noticed how well she was dressed and her hair and makeup was all but perfect and she smelled so nice, it just made me ask myself, who goes shopping looking and smelling like this? I have to admit, she was very attractive. I had khakis and an Oxford shirt on and a pair of black loafers. I seldom wear cologne or after shave lotion. I was also wearing a North Face jacket.

Maybe you are right. She just wanted to know if her cantaloupe was ripe. It was the only thing in her basket.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Get over yourself, Been There! **


----------



## Been There (Dec 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Get over yourself, Been There! **


I’m sitting here killing time before I leave for church and I picked up the iPad and was reading some posts when I came to this one and then I wondered, “What does that mean to “get over yourself?” Is that a derogatory comment or something someone says to another person in hopes of hurting their feelings?” It can’t be a comment that one makes to another person to be supportive.


----------



## Devi (Dec 24, 2022)

*Get over yourself!*
"something you say to tell someone to stop thinking that they are more important than other people, especially when they are complaining about something"

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/get-over-yourself


----------



## Blessed (Dec 24, 2022)

I think that @Been There keeps replaying this in his mind because he is lonely.  This is not the time to be making him feel worse.  I am alone, a widow, I am not looking for a partner but some people don't do well with being alone.  He is just looking for a friend, and is afraid that he made have messed up, there may have been a connection depending on his reaction.  No, he should not have invited her to him home but maybe out for coffee or to go to church on Sunday.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 24, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> Get over yourself, Been There! **


I know you did not mean it that way.  You have that smiling emoji with your post but some of us do not get all this texting stuff. I think he is just lonely.


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 24, 2022)

As long as, after pinching your cheek, she didn't tell you she lived in a Gingerbread House, and then left a trail of breadcrumbs for you to follow.......


----------



## Knight (Dec 29, 2022)

A little different than the thread has been running. It's the  thread I could find relating to the grocery store.

Egg Prices Hit A Record High, Here's Why They Are So Expensive
Story by Kristi Eckert • 12h ago

Atrip to the grocery store is guaranteed to hit your wallet pretty hard at present. Skyrocketing prices can be attributed to unceasing inflation and a range of other contributing economic factors. Egg prices are no exception; however, it's not just the usual suspects that are driving the price of eggs through the roof. 

Karyn Rispoli, an editor that analyzes data in food markets, explained that egg prices have been exponentially increasing for nine weeks in a row, with the worse increases happening near Thanksgiving and going forward. To put it into perspective, the average price for a dozen eggs right now is nearly $6, whereas last year, the average price hovered at least 30 cents below the $2 mark. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...pc=U531&cvid=04f65afe5d9b4fa3bdf0aaadef03e97a


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 29, 2022)

Knight said:


> To put it into perspective, the average price for a dozen eggs right now is nearly $6, whereas last year, the average price hovered at least 30 cents below the $2 mark.



_*That does it!*_
*I'm getting chickens!*

(for my neighbors to raise.....chicken feed is nuts too)


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm really puzzled, I buy 18 large for $3.29  so where are they $6?


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 29, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> I'm really puzzled, I buy 18 large for $3.29  so where are they $6?


They are $5.99 at Martin's (Giant) here. I have to go to Aldi's to get them for a $1 less.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 29, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> They are $5.99 at Martin's (Giant) here. I have to go to Aldi's to get them for a $1 less.


Damn, guess I'll be happy then. But I'm waiting for "Jumbos" to make a return one day.

This scenario also reminds me of a famous conductor who was offered to share a taxi with a woman, but he wasn't going in her direction.

The cab left, stopped rolled back and the woman stuck her head out of the window and said "You'll never forget this moment"

He never did, for 35 years.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 29, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> _*That does it!*_
> *I'm getting chickens!*
> 
> (for my neighbors to raise.....chicken feed is nuts too)


Recently, a neighbor's kid was selling their eggs (they have about 5-6 different chickens) for a fundraiser. I bought a carton. They were the tastiest eggs with yolks as bright orange as I've ever seen them.


----------



## palides2021 (Dec 29, 2022)

Been There said:


> Sometimes we say things without thinking first. When someone walks up to you and asks out of the blue, “do you know how to tell if a cantaloupe is ripe?”, it just caught me off guard and my mind was elsewhere. I told her I was always taught to smell the stem and if it smells like a ripe cantaloupe, it probably is. Usually, that has worked out for me.
> 
> Then I noticed how well she was dressed and her hair and makeup was all but perfect and she smelled so nice, it just made me ask myself, who goes shopping looking and smelling like this? I have to admit, she was very attractive. I had khakis and an Oxford shirt on and a pair of black loafers. I seldom wear cologne or after shave lotion. I was also wearing a North Face jacket.
> 
> Maybe you are right. She just wanted to know if her cantaloupe was ripe. It was the only thing in her basket.


People who have started conversations with me in the supermarket typically wanted something also. I would reply (or if I had a question, they would reply) and then we'd move on. No eye contact after that. I make it a rule not to pursue relationships in grocery stores. Too many complicated people out there with mental illnesses who look normal at first, and then when you spend time with them, you get to see their real colors up close, and it might not be so "attractive" then.  In addition, if someone were to tell me they're going to spend Christmas alone, then a red flag would go up in my mind. They already broke a rule I have. Don't get intimate too quickly with anyone. No exceptions. No matter the attractiveness. Beauty is only skin deep. What's behind the beauty is what counts.


----------

